# Who owns Collinite wax



## buff not enuf

A poll to see how many people on DW own this wax 

1 476 & 915 marque d'elegance


----------



## Will-S

buff not enuf said:


> Just to get some kind of idea how many people on DW own this wax


1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers


----------



## ajmanby

2. i do. love it! gonna add another layer tomorrow


----------



## tuggers

I have some 476 double coat, very good stuff!


----------



## RyanJon

me... 476s and a sample of 915 I'm yet to use.

Ryan


----------



## chrisc

me next week after a test with bos last week at midlands meet.collie476 was better and 100 odd quid cheaper


----------



## trebor127

chrisc said:


> me next week after a test with bos last week at midlands meet.collie476 was better and 100 odd quid cheaper


And it is still going strong on the bonnet  lol. My car has colli 915 on it. such a good wax :thumb:


----------



## Soepergrover

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)


----------



## chrisc

trebor127 said:


> And it is still going strong on the bonnet  lol. My car has colli 915 on it. such a good wax :thumb:


shows you dont after spend daft money.got my megs 16 as well today so try that in morning if weather is good


----------



## Will-S

chrisc said:


> shows you dont after spend daft money.got my megs 16 as well today so try that in morning if weather is good


A little off topic I know, but you will like the #16


----------



## Blw

Ive got some 476


----------



## HC1001

Colly 915, 476s and 845 for me................:thumb:


----------



## happypostie

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915


----------



## moshinho

915 marque d'elegance


----------



## evotuning

476s:thumb:


----------



## Guest

A tin of 476, i have been applying a layer of opti-seal this afternoon. Getting nice an thin now!


----------



## charlie53

Surely a poll would have been best? As for your question, I've got all of the Collinite waxes.


----------



## abd1973

I will update the list

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915 
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance 
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915


----------



## yetizone

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915 
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance 
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845


----------



## jontymo

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915 
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance 
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845 
14. Jontymo 476s


----------



## chopper602

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915 
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance 
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845 
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)


----------



## slim_boy_fat

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845) 
8. happypostie colli 915 
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance 
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845 
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]


----------



## Miguelgomes

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)


----------



## ryand

845 here


----------



## Hudy82

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s) 
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s


----------



## tfonseca

Me too, was my 1st wax!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s) 
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845


----------



## Strokin04

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s) 
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845


----------



## M7 ATW

Strokin04 said:


> 1 Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10.evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12.Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18.ryand 845
> 19.hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915


----------



## Strothow

Strokin04 said:


> 1 Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10.evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12.Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18.ryand 845
> 19.hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476


----------



## Dynamics

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915


----------



## Sam63

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476


----------



## Porta

476
915
845


----------



## james243

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915


----------



## Dave KG

I've got them all.


----------



## Kris1986

Same here


----------



## athol

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

I have 845 IW and 476S, they are both excellent and would not be without them.
Collinite is always my first recommendation when people ask me about what wax to get when they are getting into detailing. Better off investing more money in a DA polisher, pads and polish to improve the prep beneath, before considering more money on waxes in my opinion :buffer:


----------



## ant_s

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax


----------



## DiscoDriver

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476


----------



## EliteCarCare

I've got one or two kicking about...


----------



## sootysteve

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s


----------



## MerlinGTI

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)


----------



## kennym999

Ive got a tin of 476


----------



## stevept

ive got 915, not used it yet cos of **** weather


----------



## Mini 360

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476


----------



## peanut1

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s


----------



## Silver R26

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37.Silver R26 476


----------



## karl_liverpool

1 Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10.evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12.Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18.ryand 845
19.hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37.Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915


----------



## toni

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845


----------



## Scotty Pro

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845


----------



## rockape

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915


----------



## Maggi200

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915 
42. Maggi112 476s/915


----------



## Paul_W

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915


----------



## GSVHammer

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915


----------



## alxg

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice


----------



## GSVHammer

alxg said:


> 1. Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10. evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12. Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18. ryand 845
> 19. hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476
> 24. Dynamics = 915
> 25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
> 26. Mirror Finish 476
> 27. James243 915
> 28. athol = collie 476
> 29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
> 30. DiscoDriver 476
> 31. sootysteve 476s
> 32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
> 33. kennym999 - 476
> 34. stevept - 915
> 35. Mini 360 - 476
> 36. Peanut1 476s
> 37. Silver R26 476
> 38. karl_liverpool 915
> 39. Toni - #845
> 40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
> 41.rockape 476/915
> 42. Maggi112 476s/915
> 43. Paul_W 915
> 44. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice


Go on just knock me off the list


----------



## GSVHammer

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice


----------



## bluetonic

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476


----------



## christopher

*Colinite*

Hi

Newby to the site I'm looking to buy Colinite 73ss Super Sapphire Auto Wax
Does anyone know where I can buy it please? I live in Essex thanks


----------



## ross-1888

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476 
47. ross-1888 - colly 476


----------



## Deep blue

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476


----------



## cosmos

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476


----------



## Tavli

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476 
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat


----------



## tfonseca

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. tfonseca - 845


----------



## Tavli

Just added to the list, Colly 476s, just applied to wifes Black Beetle over a coat of Black Hole, nice wax going on but jeez damn hard work coming off.
Did i do something wrong? It seemed so tough to buff off after maybe 15-20 mins on the car, was this left to long maybe, how do others find it coming off?


----------



## lynchy

its the best wax i have used so far... easy to apply and buff off and lasts along time and pretty cheap given at how good it is


----------



## lynchy

Tavli said:


> Just added to the list, Colly 476s, just applied to wifes Black Beetle over a coat of Black Hole, nice wax going on but jeez damn hard work coming off.
> Did i do something wrong? It seemed so tough to buff off after maybe 15-20 mins on the car, was this left to long maybe, how do others find it coming off?


i think thats a long time to leave it to haze i tend to give it 5 or so minutes depending on the weather cold or hot day


----------



## Misha

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. tfonseca - 845
51. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)


----------



## GSVHammer

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)


----------



## mouthyman

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something) 
53.Mouthyman- 476/915


----------



## Han5y

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something) 
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476


----------



## alxg

GSVHammer said:


> Go on just knock me off the list


So very sorry, glad to see you took it so well.....


----------



## Michael172

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)


----------



## mighty82

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915


----------



## CliveP

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915


----------



## BobbyG

Two of Collinite's line that work particularly well for me are:

Collinite 845
Collinite Marque D'Elegance (No. 915)


----------



## IanG

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though


----------



## STEALTH K3

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though 
59. STEALTH K3 476


----------



## supercharged

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though 
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.


----------



## ncd

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though 
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915


----------



## tossi

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though 
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer


----------



## Robbie.M

I've just bought some 915 marque d'elegance...cant wait to use it..


----------



## DC3011

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915


----------



## matt_83

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915 
65. Matt_83 - 915


----------



## Rundie

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915 
65. Matt_83 - 915 
66. Rundie - 915


----------



## dave-g

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915 
65. Matt_83 - 915 
66. Rundie - 915 
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)


----------



## Sonic

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915 
65. Matt_83 - 915 
66. Rundie - 915 
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)

*Not yet*

1. Sonic :wave:


----------



## Leodhasach

I'm sure there's an easier way to do a poll than this!


----------



## ThE.gRiZzLe

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915 
65. Matt_83 - 915 
66. Rundie - 915 
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476

*Not yet*

1. Sonic :wave:


----------



## Dan J

ive got 845 and love it


----------



## sanchez89

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)


----------



## vectra ed

915 and 476 for me.


----------



## Rob Tomlin

I have 845 and 915. I prefer the 915.


----------



## Rob Tomlin

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845


----------



## RandomlySet

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)


----------



## blucpe

ok i'll chime in i own 845 and like it.


----------



## jag1

colly 915 for me


----------



## Pablo_uk

915 here, its my first wax but not used it yet. Bought it after all the good reports on here


----------



## wedgie

I just bought some 476 tonight after seeing how well it did at the meet at autobrite direct at the start of the month. Test car was a citroen c2 bonnet,one half 476 and the other SV BOS and the 476 gave much better results imho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

476, may try Marque.........is it any good?


----------



## bimmer25

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> 476, may try Marque.........is it any good?


Marque d elegance owner and user:wave:
awesome wax, great look, easy to apply and buff off, beading is top...but next time I will try purple haze:thumb:


----------



## BRAVO_CT

476 - I think it looks great on all colours!


----------



## Leemack

476 here :thumb:


----------



## GraemeP

915 & 476 here.


----------



## MarkJ

476s,845 and 915

I haven't used the 845 and 915 yet, but really like the 476s


Mark


----------



## Serious

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915


----------



## Summit Detailing

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915 
84. Chris_VRS - 476S


----------



## chillly

476s


Chris_VRS said:


> 1. Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10. evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12. Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18. ryand 845
> 19. hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476
> 24. Dynamics = 915
> 25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
> 26. Mirror Finish 476
> 27. James243 915
> 28. athol = collie 476
> 29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
> 30. DiscoDriver 476
> 31. sootysteve 476s
> 32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
> 33. kennym999 - 476
> 34. stevept - 915
> 35. Mini 360 - 476
> 36. Peanut1 476s
> 37. Silver R26 476
> 38. karl_liverpool 915
> 39. Toni - #845
> 40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
> 41.rockape 476/915
> 42. Maggi112 476s/915
> 43. Paul_W 915
> 44. GSVHammer - 915
> 45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
> 46. Bluetonic - 476
> 47. ross-1888 - colly 476
> 48. Deep blue - colly 476
> 49. cosmos - colly 476
> 50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
> 51. tfonseca - 845
> 52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
> 53.Mouthyman- 476/915
> 54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
> 55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
> 56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
> 57. CliveP - 915
> 58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
> 59. STEALTH K3 476
> 60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
> 61. ncd - 915
> 62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
> 63. Robbie.M - 915
> 64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
> 65. Matt_83 - 915
> 66. Rundie - 915
> 67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
> 68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
> 69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
> 70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
> 71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
> 72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
> 73. blucpe - 845
> 74. jag1 - 915
> 75. Pablo_uk - 915
> 76. wedgie - 476
> 77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
> 78. bimmer25 - 915
> 79. BRAVO_CT - 476
> 80. Showshine - 476
> 81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
> 82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
> 83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
> 84. Chris_VRS - 476S


85. chillly


----------



## ade33

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. chillly
86. ade33 - 476

I thought it was law that we _all_ had to have some?


----------



## ipwn

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. chillly
86. ade33 - 476
87. ipwn - 915


----------



## chris141

ipwn said:


> 1. Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10. evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12. Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18. ryand 845
> 19. hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476
> 24. Dynamics = 915
> 25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
> 26. Mirror Finish 476
> 27. James243 915
> 28. athol = collie 476
> 29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
> 30. DiscoDriver 476
> 31. sootysteve 476s
> 32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
> 33. kennym999 - 476
> 34. stevept - 915
> 35. Mini 360 - 476
> 36. Peanut1 476s
> 37. Silver R26 476
> 38. karl_liverpool 915
> 39. Toni - #845
> 40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
> 41.rockape 476/915
> 42. Maggi112 476s/915
> 43. Paul_W 915
> 44. GSVHammer - 915
> 45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
> 46. Bluetonic - 476
> 47. ross-1888 - colly 476
> 48. Deep blue - colly 476
> 49. cosmos - colly 476
> 50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
> 51. tfonseca - 845
> 52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
> 53.Mouthyman- 476/915
> 54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
> 55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
> 56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
> 57. CliveP - 915
> 58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
> 59. STEALTH K3 476
> 60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
> 61. ncd - 915
> 62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
> 63. Robbie.M - 915
> 64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
> 65. Matt_83 - 915
> 66. Rundie - 915
> 67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
> 68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
> 69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
> 70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
> 71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
> 72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
> 73. blucpe - 845
> 74. jag1 - 915
> 75. Pablo_uk - 915
> 76. wedgie - 476
> 77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
> 78. bimmer25 - 915
> 79. BRAVO_CT - 476
> 80. Showshine - 476
> 81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
> 82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
> 83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
> 84. Chris_VRS - 476S
> 85. chillly
> 86. ade33 - 476
> 87. ipwn - 915


88. chris141


----------



## Kokopelli

chris141 said:


> 88. chris141


89. Kokopelli (476s, 915, 845, 73ss)


----------



## Crimson

Kokopelli said:


> 89. Kokopelli (476s, 915, 845, 73ss)


90. Crimson (476s)


----------



## millerman

91 millerman 915


----------



## BerkerCELIK

I have both colli476s for winters - colli915 for summers...


----------



## egraphixstudios

I've got 476 (which I havent used yet) and 2 tubs of 915! 915 is simply superb! gives a really good protection layer and wonderful deep gloss!

92. egraphixstudios


----------



## stevept

i have 915


----------



## GS300

95. I have 476s


----------



## Nosbusa

I have 915, 476s, and 845. 845 is what I used as my winter wax. It was going strong after 5 months, before I changed to Optimum Car Wax.


----------



## moliver

97. 915 here (very good stuff)


----------



## Le Chim

98. I have 476s and 885 (Fleetwax). I use them both for my car. 885 is exactly the same as 476s, Collinite's most durable wax.


----------



## MasterAuron

I have 476s and love it for the winter months.


----------



## craig todd

476's is a fantastic product, thats all iv'e been using lately.


----------



## Le Chim

Le Chim said:


> 98. I have 476s and 885 (Fleetwax). I use them both for my car. 885 is exactly the same as 476s, Collinite's most durable wax.


I asked Collinite about it, so this is no second hand information


----------



## graemeforsyth

101 - 915 and 476


----------



## NL-J

476s, great wax!


----------



## losi_8_boy

i have some 476s now.... ha ha


----------



## Puce

104 - 915 & 476

But I still need to try them. I have waxes and sealents to try for the next two years :lol:


----------



## dooka

i do, 845, love it, nice and easy to use and durable..


----------



## twissler

One tin of 476s. Hugely impressed with it.:thumb:


----------



## saabnrg

915 for me .


----------



## dazzlers82

476s for me good stuff I put it on my mates track car


----------



## G1lly

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476


----------



## Puce

G1lly, You just skipped 23 post ! :devil:


----------



## Bratwurst

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915


----------



## MartinAston

love my 476


----------



## silverback

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s

i lovin it


----------



## DANthirty

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s


----------



## kmmfc1

I use 476, absolutely fantastic stuff!


----------



## Kokopelli

Oh I bought my 476s last week. I sold it today and ordered an 18 oz can instead  

It's looks like it's going to be a good all-rounder for paint and wheels.


----------



## rr dave

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s 
89. RR Dave 476s

Only used it a couple of times as used many different sample waxes inbetween times but it is still one of the best I have used against the dodo samples including supernatural and swisswax BOS.


----------



## Chris_R

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s 
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476

Must admit, despite having dodo Hard Candy, Purple Haze, Banana Armour, couple of panel pots of SN and light Fantastic, I near enough always end up using the Colly as it's no nonsense, easy to apply and buff, last ages and I like the finish it leaves.


----------



## GMToyota

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s 
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915


----------



## ovolo

GMToyota said:


> 1. Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10. evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12. Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18. ryand 845
> 19. hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476
> 24. Dynamics = 915
> 25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
> 26. Mirror Finish 476
> 27. James243 915
> 28. athol = collie 476
> 29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
> 30. DiscoDriver 476
> 31. sootysteve 476s
> 32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
> 33. kennym999 - 476
> 34. stevept - 915
> 35. Mini 360 - 476
> 36. Peanut1 476s
> 37. Silver R26 476
> 38. karl_liverpool 915
> 39. Toni - #845
> 40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
> 41.rockape 476/915
> 42. Maggi112 476s/915
> 43. Paul_W 915
> 44. GSVHammer - 915
> 45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
> 46. Bluetonic - 476
> 47. ross-1888 - colly 476
> 48. Deep blue - colly 476
> 49. cosmos - colly 476
> 50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
> 51. tfonseca - 845
> 52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
> 53.Mouthyman- 476/915
> 54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
> 55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
> 56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
> 57. CliveP - 915
> 58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
> 59. STEALTH K3 476
> 60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
> 61. ncd - 915
> 62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
> 63. Robbie.M - 915
> 64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
> 65. Matt_83 - 915
> 66. Rundie - 915
> 67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
> 68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
> 69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
> 70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
> 71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
> 72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
> 73. blucpe - 845
> 74. jag1 - 915
> 75. Pablo_uk - 915
> 76. wedgie - 476
> 77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
> 78. bimmer25 - 915
> 79. BRAVO_CT - 476
> 80. Showshine - 476
> 81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
> 82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
> 83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
> 84. Chris_VRS - 476S
> 85. G1lly - 476
> 86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
> 87 silverback- 476s
> 88 DANthirty 476s
> 89. RR Dave 476s
> 90. Chris_R 476
> 91. GMToyota 845 and 915


92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax :thumb:


----------



## mart.

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s 
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93 mart - 476s - love it!


----------



## jontymo

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s 
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s


----------



## mitchcook

476s. Great shine and durability. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## 80skid

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915


----------



## AliBailey88

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915 
97. alibailey88 476s


----------



## MJT

AliBailey88 said:


> 1. Will-S (476)
> 2. ajmanby
> 3. tuggers
> 4. RyanJon
> 5. chrisc
> 6. trebor127
> 7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
> 8. happypostie colli 915
> 9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
> 10. evotuning 476s
> 11. Ben1142 476
> 12. Abd1973 915
> 13. Yetizone 845
> 14. Jontymo 476s
> 15. chopper602 (476)
> 16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
> 17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
> 18. ryand 845
> 19. hudy82 476s
> 20. RussZS 476S/915/845
> 21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
> 22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
> 23. Fujitsum 476
> 24. Dynamics = 915
> 25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
> 26. Mirror Finish 476
> 27. James243 915
> 28. athol = collie 476
> 29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
> 30. DiscoDriver 476
> 31. sootysteve 476s
> 32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
> 33. kennym999 - 476
> 34. stevept - 915
> 35. Mini 360 - 476
> 36. Peanut1 476s
> 37. Silver R26 476
> 38. karl_liverpool 915
> 39. Toni - #845
> 40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
> 41.rockape 476/915
> 42. Maggi112 476s/915
> 43. Paul_W 915
> 44. GSVHammer - 915
> 45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
> 46. Bluetonic - 476
> 47. ross-1888 - colly 476
> 48. Deep blue - colly 476
> 49. cosmos - colly 476
> 50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
> 51. tfonseca - 845
> 52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
> 53.Mouthyman- 476/915
> 54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
> 55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
> 56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
> 57. CliveP - 915
> 58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
> 59. STEALTH K3 476
> 60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
> 61. ncd - 915
> 62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
> 63. Robbie.M - 915
> 64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
> 65. Matt_83 - 915
> 66. Rundie - 915
> 67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
> 68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
> 69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
> 70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
> 71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
> 72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
> 73. blucpe - 845
> 74. jag1 - 915
> 75. Pablo_uk - 915
> 76. wedgie - 476
> 77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
> 78. bimmer25 - 915
> 79. BRAVO_CT - 476
> 80. Showshine - 476
> 81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
> 82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
> 83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
> 84. Chris_VRS - 476S
> 85. G1lly - 476
> 86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
> 87 silverback- 476s
> 88 DANthirty 476s
> 89. RR Dave 476s
> 90. Chris_R 476
> 91. GMToyota 845 and 915
> 92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
> 93. mart - 476s - love it!
> 94. jontymo - 476s
> 95. Mitchcook - 476s
> 96. 80skid - 915
> 97. alibailey88 476s


98. mjt22-915


----------



## craig todd

99. 476s


----------



## Guest

can I be 100 then ??? New un-opened tin of 476s sat here


----------



## weewizard69

weewizard69 - 476s


----------



## jag1

915 used here.


----------



## AJA_528i

915 user here (good s*it)


----------



## sal329

I have 845


----------



## agnew88

915 for me.


----------



## huvo

915 here:thumb:


----------



## john2garden

I've got 915 used it again the other week and topped it up with some red mist last week and it looks wetter than a tadpoles crotch
Always gets stunning results


----------



## Markus

476 here. I really love this wax, but it's a pita to remove


----------



## pajpower0

Originally Posted by AliBailey88 
1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915 
97. alibailey88 476s 
98. mjt22-915 
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s

Just got a big pot of 476s from Autobrite's open day last weekend. Haven't had chance to try it yet though.


----------



## steeleez

915 here, for the money IMO there's nothing better.


----------



## PKNEC

Just started using 476s well impressed


----------



## kbaskim

Originally Posted by AliBailey88
1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845


----------



## johnnyguitar

476 here too


----------



## Kokopelli

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet  915, 476s, 845 & 73ss


----------



## FrazzleTC

I use 476s and I think it's fantastic.


----------



## TomH01

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet  915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915


----------



## spooj

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s


----------



## m4rkie23

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915


----------



## prokopas

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476


----------



## tsinos

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915


----------



## jamest

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476


----------



## stuart1164

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both


----------



## SevenW

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915


----------



## takemetothepub

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915


----------



## hotwaxxx

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s


----------



## Blazebro

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s 
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915


----------



## Planet Man

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s 
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915 
114. Planet Man - 476s


----------



## scott508

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s 
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915 
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476


----------



## Antalyalogy

I have 915


----------



## mk4gtiturbo

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476 
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s 
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915 
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476 
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)


----------



## bjungx007

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it


----------



## Urran

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!


----------



## isherdholi

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915


----------



## horned yo

I have 915


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

#845 for me - I really want to try 915 but AG HD Wax also tempts me so I'm waiting atm.


----------



## nothelle

#123 915 and a bit of #845


----------



## JJ_

476 for men


----------



## Grizzle

845, 476, 915 out of the three i prefer 845


----------



## Edward101

Currently using 845 on my alloys, great beading I have to say, be interesting to see durability compare to other drable waxes and sealants Ive used on my alloys.


----------



## Guest

JasonE said:


> can I be 100 then ??? New un-opened tin of 476s sat here


 Guess not then ! bo11ocks to ya poll then :wave:


----------



## 19TREV69

Lovin 476 for the winter months. also usin it on friends cars and they're amazed at the beading


----------



## s2kpaul

476 and 915 , 915 for moi : )


----------



## s70rjw

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread before.

Love 476, especially on wife's met red Zafira
#16 just pips it for ease of application.
476 is the Daddy for longevity


----------



## Vixer

been using 845 on my silver vxr for ages, awesome beading, just got some 476 and carlak from CYC, 476 seems a bit harder to buff off, can't wait to see the beading thiugh


----------



## Leonidas

476s Double Coat for me. Easy to put on, but find it a little tough to get off.
Worth it though


----------



## nick_mcuk

476's here for me...


----------



## richie_mck

915 = brilliant. As i said on another thread, if it smelt a bit better i would use it one my teeth, you could go weeks without cleaning them


----------



## Choc

476 & 915. :thumb:


----------



## Shared

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476

I love the durability of 476, but i think i've read that 915 might be even better on a jet black bmw, can anyone confirm that ?.


----------



## silenec

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476


----------



## woodym3

another 476 here.


----------



## Choc

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915


----------



## 80skid

richie_mck said:


> 915 = brilliant. As i said on another thread, if it smelt a bit better i would use it one my teeth, you could go weeks without cleaning them


PMSL, I actually quite like the smell of 915!

Ive got 915 btw incase i havent already added to the thread, great stuff for the money


----------



## alexandjen

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915 
124. alexandjen - 476s


----------



## Mojito

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s


----------



## Scott152

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476


----------



## GAZA62

. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476 
127. GAZA62 -476+845

Do not use either on my own car but on family cars for durability and my favorite is 845 leaves a nice gloss.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476 
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476 
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915


----------



## iestynd

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty


----------



## shine247

Got 476


----------



## DGK

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915


----------



## divine3779

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915 
133. Divine3779-945,845& 476. Love the lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neil_S

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915 
133. Divine3779-945,845& 476. Love the lot!!!!!!!!!! 
134. Neil_S - 845 (now fully used, the only detailing product I have ever fully used, bar Zaino Z2 Pro) + 915 (used it the other day, great wax)


----------



## pauls_

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915 
133. Divine3779-945,845& 476. Love the lot!!!!!!!!!! 
134. Neil_S - 845 (now fully used, the only detailing product I have ever fully used, bar Zaino Z2 Pro) + 915 (used it the other day, great wax)
135. pauls_. 915

__________________


----------



## Lee.GTi180

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915 
133. Divine3779-945,845& 476. Love the lot!!!!!!!!!! 
134. Neil_S - 845 (now fully used, the only detailing product I have ever fully used, bar Zaino Z2 Pro) + 915 (used it the other day, great wax)
135. pauls_. 915 
136. Lee.GTi180 : 476 love it!!


----------



## PugIain

I wont quote as that post above takes up nearly one full page.
Ive got 476s.Good stuff.


----------



## richy555

RoverIain said:


> I wont quote as that post above takes up nearly one full page.
> Ive got 476s.Good stuff.


Ditto,
I got 476 and 915


----------



## johnnyg

i have both of them :buffer:


----------



## Jonboy8

Colli 476s for me. Used for winter protection.


----------



## kash

476 double coat :thumb::thumb:


----------



## orienteer

476S even if it is a bugger to see where you've waxed up to as it goes on mega thin :thumb:


----------



## Auto-Etc

Yep i have both to - cracking stuff love it


----------



## josadler

1. Will-S (476)
2. ajmanby
3. tuggers
4. RyanJon
5. chrisc
6. trebor127
7. Soepergrover (Colli #845)
8. happypostie colli 915
9. Moshinho 915 marque d'elegance
10. evotuning 476s
11. Ben1142 476
12. Abd1973 915
13. Yetizone 845
14. Jontymo 476s
15. chopper602 (476)
16. slim_boy_fat [476s]
17. Miguel Gomes (collinite 915 and 476s)
18. ryand 845
19. hudy82 476s
20. RussZS 476S/915/845
21. Strokin04 476s/915/845
22. M7 ATW - 476 & 915
23. Fujitsum 476
24. Dynamics = 915
25. Sam63 - 915 (soon to purchase Glasur Wax) & Not a happy postie !
26. Mirror Finish 476
27. James243 915
28. athol = collie 476
29. ant_s 915 my 1st wax
30. DiscoDriver 476
31. sootysteve 476s
32. MerlinGTI 476s (my fav wax)
33. kennym999 - 476
34. stevept - 915
35. Mini 360 - 476
36. Peanut1 476s
37. Silver R26 476
38. karl_liverpool 915
39. Toni - #845
40. Scotty Pro - 476s & 845
41.rockape 476/915
42. Maggi112 476s/915
43. Paul_W 915
44. GSVHammer - 915
45. alxg 476/915 - although I have given my 476 away cos i'm nice
46. Bluetonic - 476
47. ross-1888 - colly 476
48. Deep blue - colly 476
49. cosmos - colly 476
50. Tavli. - Colly 476s Double coat
51. tfonseca - 845
52. Misha - 845, 915 and 476(least favorite, 845 is #1, 915 #2, 476 #3 just cant figure out how to use it. might use it on wheels barels or something)
53.Mouthyman- 476/915
54. Han5y - 845, 915 and 476
55. Michael172 (not a huge fan mind, good on silver but not dark colours)
56. Mighty82 - 845, 476 and 915
57. CliveP - 915
58. IanG - 476 & 845 don't use them much though
59. STEALTH K3 476
60. Supercharged - 845, 915, 476S.
61. ncd - 915
62. Tossi - 915 marque d'elegance, still going strong after 2½ mounts with bad winter weather nice as a winter wax but will not be my first choice for the summer
63. Robbie.M - 915
64. DC3011 - 476S and 915
65. Matt_83 - 915
66. Rundie - 915
67.Dave-g (476 and v.happy)
68. ThE.gRiZzLe - 476
69. sanchez89 - 476s (car needs another coat actually)
70. vectra ed - 915 and 476
71. Rob Tomlin - 915 and 845
72. -Mat- - 476 (amongst many other waxes)
73. blucpe - 845
74. jag1 - 915
75. Pablo_uk - 915
76. wedgie - 476
77. Red_Cloverleaf - 476
78. bimmer25 - 915
79. BRAVO_CT - 476
80. Showshine - 476
81. GraemeP - 476 - 915
82. MarkJ - 476 - 845 - 915
83. Serious - 476 - 845 - 915
84. Chris_VRS - 476S
85. G1lly - 476
86. wee_green_mini - 476 - 915
87 silverback- 476s
88 DANthirty 476s
89. RR Dave 476s
90. Chris_R 476
91. GMToyota 845 and 915
92. Ovolo - 915- excellent wax
93. mart - 476s - love it!
94. jontymo - 476s
95. Mitchcook - 476s
96. 80skid - 915
97. alibailey88 476s
98. mjt22-915
99. agnew88-915
100. Pajpower0-476s
101. kbaskim - The trio 915, 476s & 845
102. kokopelli - The quartet 915, 476s, 845 & 73ss
103. TomH01 - 915
104. Spooj - 476s
105. m4rkie23 - 915
106. Prokopas - 476
107. Tsinos - 915
108. jamest - 845, 476
109. stuart1164 - Both
110. SevenW - 845, 476 and 915
111. Takemetothepub - 845, 476s and 915
112. Hotwaxxx - 476s
113. Blazebro- 476s & 915
114. Planet Man - 476s
115. scott508- 476
116. Antalyalogy - 915
117. Mk4gtiturbo - 476 (new purchase, hope it lives up to it's reputation!)
118. Bjungx007 - 845 and have yet to try it
119. Urran - 915, hope to try this on weekend. And hoping to get 476S for wheels soon!
120. isherdholi - 915
121. Shared - 476
122. silenec - 476
123. Choc - 476 & 915
124. alexandjen - 476s
125. Mojito - 476s
126. Scott152 - 476
127. GAZA62 -476+845
128. Fat Audi 80 - 476
129. MAXI-MILAN - 476/915
130. IestynD - 915 - Love it sooo heavy duty
131. shine247 - 476
132. DGK - 915
133. Divine3779-945,845& 476. Love the lot!!!!!!!!!!
134. Neil_S - 845 (now fully used, the only detailing product I have ever fully used, bar Zaino Z2 Pro) + 915 (used it the other day, great wax)
135. pauls_. 915
136. Lee.GTi180 : 476 love it!!
137. josadler: 915 also love it for its shine and durability


----------



## pete5570

476 for me! I wouldn't pay top money for these so called premium waxes when you can get 476 for 15 quid! I use it over black hole and it last for ages.


----------



## PaulN

915 but i rarely use it.

PaulN


----------



## Alex_225

I do! 

In fact in my eagerness and naivety I actually managed to get through my first tin in the first 18 months of owning it haha. Less is definitely more! lol


----------



## george525

476
845
915
885

Quite partial to the colly meself:thumb:


----------



## Klippie

I use 845 on the wheels and 476 and 915 on the body work, fabulous stuff I even like the smell...

It still amazes me every time when hosing down the car its like the paints non-stick.


----------



## OriginalFrak

I have some 915 - always goes too hard though - need to warm it to apply thinly enough.


----------



## P_G

Started with 476 but now religiously use 915. Gives far better depth due to higher carnuba content on Audi Sprint Blue than 476 and beads for months.

Great product, best I have pprobably bought aprta from Duragloss stuff in the last 10 years.


----------



## Daniel C

476 here. This was the first paste type wax I bought and it is awesome stuff. Generally use it on family or friends cars who dont wash them much just because its so durable.


----------



## Lordpalo

I have 915 that i use on my wife's Skoda.
I prefer Pete's 53 on my black Audi.
There is no doubt that Collinite last a hole lot longer than Pete's 53


----------



## Soapie

915 owner

awaiting arrival of 476


----------



## Bratwurst

^^^ Tremendous avatar :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

no i don't


----------



## C43AMG

476 over Jet Seal 106 What is the differance between 476 and 915 ?


----------



## Black Widow

845
476


----------



## burgmo3

Just put down two coats of 476 for the first time and can't believe how shiney my car is now.


----------



## pete5570

As an all rounder i.e durability, shine, sheeting etc it's top of the class! Can't see me using anything else.


----------



## Iceman08

915 for winter


----------



## Mike_T

476 (using regulary), 915 (not opened yet). Gonna order 845 soon.


----------



## Soapie

476 (sample) yet to use and 915 full tin, only used two coats......mmmmmm wax


----------



## james_death

im a 915 user not tried the others in tha range and the pot will last a darn goodly while.


----------



## DNZ 21

Just bought some 915 to use over the winter. Not tried it before but hopefully ill get to try it next weekend


----------



## Kikkius

915 used a lot and love it:thumb:


----------



## Skfab

Hey guys,
I just got my 845 wax and its really liquid like water. 

It should be like this?


----------



## Rob Tomlin

Skfab said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got my 845 wax and its really liquid like water.
> 
> It should be like this?


Yes, but be sure to shake it _vigorously_ before using!


----------



## bobssignum

Another 915 fan here


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

Got both 915 and 476 amongst a whole host of other stuff!!

Paul


----------



## buff not enuf

Good to see its one fine wax yet to see something beat it....


----------



## never ready

476 is almost as durable as this thread, 5 years between applications


----------



## C-Max

476s for me.


----------



## marty j cdti

just about to run out of my 476....lasted me 3 years!!! I do tend to apply regularly! Not sure what to experiment with next soooo many to choose from


----------



## Cuffy

845 for me


----------



## roscopervis

buff not enuf said:


> Good to see its one fine wax yet to see something beat it....


Finis Wax and Double Speed Wax from Bilt Hamber are more durable than Collinite.


----------



## alfajim

845 for me


----------



## Stu Mac

476 can't fault it.


----------



## PugIain

Who's been in B&Q buying spades?


----------



## scottk

I have 476s - really didn't like it until I found out I was putting on far too much. Now I know what I'm doing, it's working really well-easy to use too!


----------



## buff not enuf

Keep on going guys still luvin colly ....


----------



## DJBAILEY

Collinite products I own:

#845
#476
#915
#920 Collinite Fiberglass Boat Cleaner 
#925 Collinite Fiberglass Boat Wax


----------



## wd40

I have a pot of 476s. It's great stuff


----------



## simon burns

#485 once I run out of #476!
Love the Colli range! Commuting daily! This & Finish Kare:thumb: Blows the (show) waxes out the water


----------



## Wilco




----------



## Darlofan

476 for me. Tried others over the years but keep going back to it.


----------



## Ravinder

Me too!


----------



## simon burns

For the price it cant be beat:thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

I have all 3 waxes.


----------



## Sirmally2

Always in my bag... Good for family cars I don't see for weeks/montha

Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------



## Crackers

476 for me, gets used for the winter on all my cars.


----------



## President Swirl

476 and 845. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## salow3

476s owner


----------



## Ross

I have all 3,finding 845 really good when its been warmed up.


----------



## packard

3 brand new 476 never opened.. Don't know why !?


----------



## bigbrizo

845 here


----------



## Alanalan

845 love it when it's at right temp!!


----------



## viio

I never use anything else now!


----------



## hardtail

946s arrived today


----------



## Taxboy

I've got some 476. Had for some time. Given how far it goes I don't think I'll ever use it up !!

What would be interesting would be to see how it stands up in the looks dept vs a current trending LSP. 

Note I deliberately didn't use the term wax as I don't want to reignite that bonfire ........


----------



## phooeyman

Got 476 first hard wax i ever bought....


----------



## Caledoniandream

Who doesn't??

Very good, and very durable.


----------



## scratcher

Yep 
I bought 476 in 2010 I think. Still about half a tin left.


----------



## lawrenceSA

915 check
845 check
855 check

Collinite stuff just works, and its priced really well too!


----------



## PugIain

I've got 476. Somewhere.
It must be about 3 years since I waxed a car.


----------



## Ben H

I have a tin which is easily ten years old. Not used in about 5 either. Not sure if any good, sure it will be. Also have the liquid version.


----------



## Crackers

Think I'll dig the 476 out and give the wife's car a coat or 2 today so it's sorted for the winter.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## westerman

Crackers said:


> Think I'll dig the 476 out and give the wife's car a coat or 2 today so it's sorted for the winter.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Crackers


Great winter protection. I always like to leave at least 24 hours between coats and usually find two is enough.:thumb:


----------



## Crackers

I only managed to get 1 coat on after I fitted the new brakes bulbs.

I'll get the second coat on in the next week or 2 when I wash it again.

Cheers

Crackers


----------

